# Pro plan lamb and rice



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

What are you feeding now? It seems like a lot of money for what it is: a fairly low quality food. It contains wheat and corn gluten meal. I'd rather not feed those ingredients to any dog, let alone one with a sensitive stomach/sensitive skin issue. It seems to be very low meat content as well. I'd pass. There's better food for your boy in a comparable price range out there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You could probably pick up the little bag and check it out to see if it works. 

For a low quality food, it certainly has good results with a lot of dogs.  

You know this from me babbling about it, but reiterating - the Bird's been eating PP all his short little life. I feed him and Jacks Nutrisource as well, but do trust the PP brand based on what I've seen with both dogs. 

I don't want to share the specifics on a public forum (I don't mind PM'ing), but I think I've seen some nice results already based on what I'm feeding him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm currently feeding him the pro plan sensitive skin with good results.....problem is I've had some issues with him eating it in the last week or so and while he is back eating it with a gusto, I'd like to have a back up plan to add in the mix. He doesn't do well on chicken so I was looking at lamb as an alternative. The puppy lambs ingredients look a little better to me so I wondered if it may be worth a shot. 

Megora I'm all ears if you want to pm. 

And I'm open to suggestions. But earthborn meadow feast, fromm duck and wellness whitefish are a few that are out... they each gave him horrible hot spots after adding in minimal amounts.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

I certainly don't mean to sound like a dog food snob. If a dog has good results on a food, good weight, limited itchies, vet says he's okay, then probably keep him on it.

You could try Diamond Naturals Large Breed Adult Lamb and Rice. A better food than Pro Plan for from what I can tell a very comparable price.


----------



## nancyQ (Sep 25, 2013)

Pro Plan Lamb/Rice does not have Wheat. Though it does have corn. I considered trying that for mine and if the current food doesnt work out thats what I plan to go for


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't think you are a food snob. The ppsss definitely has been a saving grace for him and I've tried a ton. I agree diamonds ingredients are good....have just stayed away because of the recalls last year...and a little uncomfortable with that. Im not ruling anything out right now though. Thank you.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

nancyQ said:


> Pro Plan Lamb/Rice does not have Wheat. Though it does have corn. I considered trying that for mine and if the current food doesnt work out thats what I plan to go for


The Savor and Focus have whole grain wheat. That's what I looked at.

~~

To the OP, there are some other fairly priced better quality lamb-based foods I could name. Canidae has an all life stages lamb meal and rice formula. Nutro Natural Choice lamb meal and rice formula. NutriSource large breed lamb meal and rice formula. There are other options out there and of course Pro Plan since you have had success with it. I wish you the best.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I probably sound like a rep for PMI Exclusive as I mention it from time to time. But I'm not. I don't feed the lamb version but I have been pleased with the results of their chicken and rice formula(red bag). 

Here is a link to the lamb formula. You might like it if you want something without wheat, corn or soy. Sold in feed stores.

Exclusive® Pet Food - Dogs


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks ms dogs! Will check it out!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

msdogs1976 said:


> I probably sound like a rep for PMI Exclusive as I mention it from time to time. But I'm not. I don't feed the lamb version but I have been pleased with the results of their chicken and rice formula(red bag).
> 
> Here is a link to the lamb formula. You might like it if you want something without wheat, corn or soy. Sold in feed stores.
> 
> Exclusive® Pet Food - Dogs


Love, love, LOVE my Exclusive Chicken and Rice! Short of my breeder and the cashier at the feed store, no one else I've talked to has even heard of it. The results I've seen with my breeder's dogs and Kuyani have been wonderful. Highly recommend; I cannot say enough good things about it. 

I have heard great things about certain Pro Plan formulas as well, especially Sensitive Skin and Stomach. The only one I would refuse to feed is a formula with dehydrated meat chunks in it. Shortly after starting both Kuyani and my mother's rott on the dehydrated chicken formula, Kuyani developed welts on his belly and we had to put Dodger down. He had intestinal issues and I won't go into details, but it was a very scary and heartbreaking ordeal. Our vet said they had been seeing problems with dogs on that formula. When I switched back to Exclusive, the welts went away within three days. If anyone wants details on Dodger's story, feel free to PM me. 

I hope you're able to find something your boy does well on! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sabrina - was that the Savor formulas? With Soy chunks in it...?


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Megora said:


> Sabrina - was that the Savor formulas? With Soy chunks in it...?


Yes, the Savor shredded blend chicken and rice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

sabrinamae12 said:


> Yes, the Savor shredded blend chicken and rice
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not a fan of those shredded blend formulas, either!


----------



## nancyQ (Sep 25, 2013)

Elvis said:


> The Savor and Focus have whole grain wheat. That's what I looked at.
> 
> ~~
> 
> To the OP, there are some other fairly priced better quality lamb-based foods I could name. Canidae has an all life stages lamb meal and rice formula. Nutro Natural Choice lamb meal and rice formula. NutriSource large breed lamb meal and rice formula. There are other options out there and of course Pro Plan since you have had success with it. I wish you the best.


In Canada the Savor and Focus are not available here. We have a couple select formulas, the "regular" formulas that I guess are named something else in the US and the ones with soy.


----------

